
What really is sin? - donarchs

======
kellros
An easier explanation is:

Sin is destructive behavior that brings intentional harm to yourself, others,
society and those representing others or God.

1 John 3 4 Everyone who sins breaks the law; in fact, sin is lawlessness. 5
But you know that he appeared so that he might take away our sins. And in him
is no sin. 6 No one who lives in him keeps on sinning. No one who continues to
sin has either seen him or known him.

Mark 12 28 One of the teachers of the law came and heard them debating.
Noticing that Jesus had given them a good answer, he asked him, “Of all the
commandments, which is the most important?”

29 “The most important one,” answered Jesus, “is this: ‘Hear, O Israel: The
Lord our God, the Lord is one.[e] 30 Love the Lord your God with all your
heart and with all your soul and with all your mind and with all your
strength.’[f] 31 The second is this: ‘Love your neighbor as yourself.’[g]
There is no commandment greater than these.”

The sum of the law is love - of God, yourself and your neighbours.

If sin is lawlessness, then sin is the opposite of that - hate towards God,
yourself and others.

------
donarchs
It is said that one cannot sin, and if one sins he is of the devil and he
never saw Jesus nor even saw Him;from 1 John. Then iam confused and really
want to know what sin is.

------
badabadam
the intended meaning of "sin" in its original language can be interpreted as
"missing the mark". What is that "mark"? According to the Bible, the mark is
the Truth, God's Word, or to simply put, living according to the Word of God,
or living the life that Jesus commanded us to live.

Therefore, all acts of "sin" as postulated by the society (e.g. immoral
behaviour, adultery, murder etc), according to the Word of God are merely the
symptoms of sin.

Therefore, real sin or the root sin is the very fact that we are not living
according to God's ways, but "missing the mark" and going on our own ways.

